# Gute Verkäufer? URL's?



## subzero (18. September 2003)

Hallöchen,..

Momentan bin ich Kunde bei http://www.yourwebstart.com eine auch hier in Essen ansässige Firma, die wirklich recht nette Tarife hat.
Allerdings macht diese Luete mir imemr mehr Kummer!

Vor einem Monat ca. hacker Angriff aus Brasilien!
dann kommt noch hinzu, vabLab hat diese Firma vor ca. 3 Monaten Vertraglich gekauft, d.h. das der ehemalige besitzer sich wohl dachte er brauche die de.nic Rechnungen nicht mehr zahlen. Die blieben 6 Wochen aus. de.nic hat darauf hin fast alle Domaisn von yourwebstart gesperrt. Allerdings warte ich schon seid 6 tagen auf Entsperrung!

Bin soweit, möchte den Anbieter Wechseln.
Ich möchte:
100 MB Webspace
2 Domains .com
100 POP3 Konten
100 E-mail Adressen .com
wenns geht unlimited Traffic, reichen würden allerdings 5 GB
PHP unterstützung
CGI

alles bitte für 5 Euro Monatlich
(rede überhaupt nicht von Anmeldegebür, Instandsetzung oder alle anderen Einmaligen Kosten)

Kennt ihr da was? (bitte nicht mit solchen Trupps wie 1&1 kommen )
danke schön für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2003)

5 GB gibt's auch bei Dumping-Anbietern für den Endkunden wohl kaum unter 1,5 Euro bei der Abnahme.

Und dann 5 Euro?

P.S.: Wir sind seit 1 1/2 Jahren bei VAPlab auf deren NT-Servern und können durchweg nur Positives berichten. In der Tat, die YWS-Übernahme scheint wohl nicht so glatt gelaufen zu sein, wie vermutlich geplant, trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen, entweder
a) Herrn Krakowka zu bitten, dich von Server 19 herunterzunehmen oder
b) auf einen Account auf deren NT-Servern zu wechseln.

Gruß Arne 'ArneE' Buchwald,

der sich das ein oder andere Mal bereits ins VAPlab-Supportforum verlaufen hat ;-)


----------



## subzero (19. September 2003)

Hoi, danke für die Antwort. Aber woher weißt du das ich auf diese Server bin?
War nur dieser betroffen von der nicht bezahlten Rechnung?

Danke.

//edit... habe mich jetzt auchmal in dieses Forum verlaufen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2003)

> Aber woher weißt du das ich auf diese Server bin?
> War nur dieser betroffen von der nicht bezahlten Rechnung?


Na ja, nur Server 19 scheint Probleme zu machen und dann ist meine Vermutung nicht weit hergeholt.

Nö, ich habe die Beiträge bezgl. der Denic-Transfer-Seite nur überflogen. Es ist wohl so, dass YWS bei einem Registrar die Domains registriert hat und der Ansprechpartner, Inhaberwechsel für den Registrar wohl nicht bekannt war, evtl. Verträge nicht geändert wurden, etc. YWS (noch unter der Geisler & Justra Gbr) Rechnungen nicht bezahlt hat.

Da können nur Eingeweihte definitiv Auskunft zu geben und zu dem Punkt hat Herr Krakowka ja bereits Stellung genommen (Verhandlungen).


----------



## subzero (19. September 2003)

Was ist eigentlich mit (mt) media temple?
lohnt es sich dort Kunde zu werden?

Irgentwie finde ich keine Tarife auf deren seite!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2003)

http://www.mediatemple.net/services/webhosting/ss/linux-standard/

Das sollte dir helfen. Kenne den Anbieter jedoch nicht.


----------

